# Will SkillSelect Reduce chances of PR?



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a positive skill assesment from ACS as a Software Engineer. But my IELTS score was L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5 because of this I am unable to file my PR application under current process and will have to do it via SkillSelect in July.

I am currently awaiting EOR on my Ielts. My worry is that in Points test I make exact 65 points necessary for eligibility and I won't get an Invitation on my EOI as it will first go to people with higher points score.

Are there any other options for me, by which I can increase my chances of getting an Invitation?


----------



## northwest (Apr 12, 2012)

Re-write IELTS, most of the people falter at writing, but after proper practice and knowing the correct way of 'Writing test', they make it above 7.

Good luck!


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Only way is to go for State Sponsor ship*



mrwordsworth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a positive skill assesment from ACS as a Software Engineer. But my IELTS score was L-8.5,R-8,S-8,W-6.5 because of this I am unable to file my PR application under current process and will have to do it via SkillSelect in July.
> 
> ...


Hi , As per my knowledge one chance would be to get the State Sponsor ship. If we have state sponsor ship even with exact points there will be definitely a scope to get the Invitation through skill select.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

State sponsorship will help you in terms of getting selected over non-SS applicants and also in terms of the processing time..
But who knows the scenario after July 1st 2012??


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Major probelem is getting invited*



lifeisgood said:


> State sponsorship will help you in terms of getting selected over non-SS applicants and also in terms of the processing time..
> But who knows the scenario after July 1st 2012??


Hi, by looking at the situation and my knowledge by going through over rules, The main hurdle with new rules would be getting invited for Visa. 
Once you have the invitation every thing will be like old way.
Now to get invited either we need to have more points (70-75) to get selected after lodging the EOI. If one have 75 points then there is no doubt he will get the invitation in 1 month after that every body knows the story. 

The second way to get the visa is State Sponsor ship, As specific state want the candidate to be in their place, It is pretty clear that DIAC has to send the invitation to those who have SS.

Hope this info will clear the few doubts about new rules.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Hi, by looking at the situation and my knowledge by going through over rules, The main hurdle with new rules would be getting invited for Visa.
> Once you have the invitation every thing will be like old way.
> Now to get invited either we need to have more points (70-75) to get selected after lodging the EOI. If one have 75 points then there is no doubt he will get the invitation in 1 month after that every body knows the story.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Pretty sure that now I will have to get SS. But as this is a new option not sure which state to choose from.


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Now to get invited either we need to have more points (70-75) to get selected after lodging the EOI. If one have 75 points then there is no doubt he will get the invitation in 1 month


I would like to differ here as the chance of getting an invite can always depend on the demand for your trade.

Ie; if your trade is in high demand (opportunity vs availability), you may get an invite even if you have 65 points. On the other hand, if the demand for your trade is very less, you wouldn't get an invide even if you have 75 points!

The whole idea behind the Skill Select is to streamline the immigration process. Through this, DIAC would be able to limit the number of people from any *particular trade* by placing a cut off on that trade as well. For example, they can limit the number of SAP consultants to 900.

That said, having more points will always help being invited before people with less points in the *same trade*


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with this completely after reading whatever have been posted in websites. The best thing is to get the skill assessment done and keep ur application in the system.
A person with 65 points in a profession which is high in demand may get an invitation depending on how many people have applied for that particular SOL. Its not that easy to scre points in the current system and 65 is also something people struggle to get. Again, each year the quota gets redefined, so is it better for people who apply in the beginning than towards the end?
The state sponsorship is a complete dark area coz supposedly you cannot apply for the states directly. That makes getting the sponsorship really difficult.


sgk123 said:


> I would like to differ here as the chance of getting an invite can always depend on the demand for your trade.
> 
> Ie; if your trade is in high demand (opportunity vs availability), you may get an invite even if you have 65 points. On the other hand, if the demand for your trade is very less, you wouldn't get an invide even if you have 75 points!
> 
> ...


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Agreed completely*



borntobeaussie said:


> I agree with this completely after reading whatever have been posted in websites. The best thing is to get the skill assessment done and keep ur application in the system.
> A person with 65 points in a profession which is high in demand may get an invitation depending on how many people have applied for that particular SOL. Its not that easy to scre points in the current system and 65 is also something people struggle to get. Again, each year the quota gets redefined, so is it better for people who apply in the beginning than towards the end?
> The state sponsorship is a complete dark area coz supposedly you cannot apply for the states directly. That makes getting the sponsorship really difficult.



Hi All,

I do agree with these points completely. I have taken regular cases in consideration. IF your skill is in high demand obviously we can get the invitation based on the cap(No of visas) given for the trade or profession.

Well coming to the case of Software or IT people. Obviously we are in demand so there is a competition. Now as of my knowledge they see in terms of JOB codes rather than Technology wise (SAP, xxxx, etc..). Now as all of you know every state has it limited caps for jobs codes based on it they will allot State Sponsor Ship.

Officially they might say like new system will streamline the requirement. but the main intensity is to reduce the Applications flow for processing, So that they can reduce the visa processing time.

Any ways Thanks a lot for use full information. As mentioned by "borntobeaussie" IT is better to have the application in the system and apply well before as it really matters. One thing I am pretty sure for IT people is have the ACS in hand, crack the IELTS and Apply for SS. IF you have all these it is expected to have the visa in 5-6 months with new rules. 

Hope this info helps to some one.


----------



## razauq (Aug 7, 2011)

mrwordsworth said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Pretty sure that now I will have to get SS. But as this is a new option not sure which state to choose from.


Go for Victoria I think it's the easiest because some states like Queensland do not have ICT professions on their SOL. I got SS from vic as analyst programmer


----------

